# an abscess.... *graphic pictures*



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i know this should probly be in the health forum, but i accedentally made a post here anyway.....ok so i think the mam rat has a mamary tumor......or an abcess....are tumors hard, i didnt want to try to see if it was moveable cuz it looks like it hurts, and she bit me for lightly touching it......ill post pics of it in the health forum when i can get her to stand up and stuff.....it grew pretty fast...in a matter of like a week or so......at this point we think she's just living for her babies, once they r weaned in a couple weeks (if she can make it that long) we think that she'll die.... i'll go and do reserch now......


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: looking for a new food*

Why are you switching? I'm pretty sure that it can be stressful on a rat to switch it's food, make sure you mix them 25% new food 75% current food, half and half and then 25% current food 75% new food, then full new food. At least that way you transition them into the new food and it is less stressful.

However, I don't think that either of the brands you're looking at are the best for ratties. I would suggest that if you're set on purchasing at a pet store, buy Mazuri rat blocks. You can find them at PetSmart, not petco.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: sick rat*

*this was a question about food for like 2 minutes........until i found the info i was looking for and realized that it was a stupid question and that there are tons of threads like this one used to be...and figured id save space and change it to something more urgent* but i appriciate ur reply rattikins (im trying to find something affordable other than kaytee to answer ur question.....but lets focus on my mama rat now)


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: sick rat*

Okay, but just to finish helping you, Kaytee is very bad which you probably know as you're trying to switch. 

Mazuri is VERY affordable. Go to PetSmart and you'll find it for about the same if not less than Kaytee. 

Sorry to hear about your mama rat


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*i dont know what this is......mama rat in trouble*

ok so i think the mama rat has a mamary tumor......or an abcess....are tumors hard, i didnt want to try to see if it was moveable cuz it looks like it hurts, and she bit me for lightly touching it......ill post pics of it when i can get her to stand up and stuff.....it grew pretty fast...in a matter of like a week or so......at this point we think she's just living for her babies, once they r weaned in a couple weeks (if she can make it that long) we think that she'll die


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: i dont know what this is......mama rat in trouble*

ok these were taken last night....the spot has gotten way bigger and ive been told that it started oozing pus and blood during the night...so now we're thinking its an abcess..... 




























this is a really good picture from last night...no colors have been altered:


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: i dont know what this is......mama rat in trouble*

Merged the two together. Please refrain from making multiple posts.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: i dont know what this is......mama rat in trouble*

sorry.........



ok so another q.....is it safe to let the babies continue to nurse on her...or should we look into formula for them....they are just under 2 weeks old at this point, i think


----------



## RatCrazy (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: i dont know what this is......mama rat in trouble*

It looks like either a possible abscess or a clogged mammary duct to me. I would tr some hot compresses, My girl jsut had a tumor removed and it looked nothing like that. Have you tried squeezing it a bit? Maybe you should look at the sticky up top and follow those guidelines for an abscess. Or just take her to a vet.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: i dont know what this is......mama rat in trouble*

I wonder if it's some sort of infection from nursing, or a blocked duct.

Why figure she'll die and not get medical care? It could be something very treatable (like an abscess). I suggest getting her to a vet.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: i dont know what this is......mama rat in trouble*

Looks like an infection to me, and that would also explain why she tried to bite you when you touched her.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: i dont know what this is......mama rat in trouble*

they have no money to treat her, and no vets around here treat rats....and the car is busted.......here are some more recent pictures, i took them about 5 minutes ago......


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

Does that ever look like an abcess. You really lucked out this time. Please make sure you start up a rat vet fund so if you have an other emergencies you'll be able to afford proper vet care. 

Put a warm damp cloth on it to help draw the infection out, and try squeezing it as though it's a zit. That scab should open right up and a thick chunky pus will come out, so make sure you have some papertowel/kleenex close at hand. Keep squeezing it untill you get just blood.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

Okay so I know I rant a lot about responsability when it comes to rats... But whenever you take on a pet you should make sure that you will have the money to take it to a vet if necessary... :s i'm not trying to be mean but I think you should try to make that clear to whoever owns these rats...


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

ok....i'll really try my hardest, its gonna be tough to get her out of the tank cuz she freaks out when someone even touches her........but i'll do my absolute best to take care of her.......another thing, the babies are still nursing (although they r strarting to try food) and the abscess is right near a nipple, should we try to keep the babes from nursing on that one?


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**



renay said:


> Okay so I know I rant a lot about responsability when it comes to rats... But whenever you take on a pet you should make sure that you will have the money to take it to a vet if necessary... :s i'm not trying to be mean but I think you should try to make that clear to whoever owns these rats...


alot of stuff happened at once for them, they had money but then the guy had to go to the hospital, so they moved in with us...... there are people trying to kill/ scare his g/f....they slashed her tires the other nigght with a butcher knife, and she needs her car to go to work, so there went more money....lots of money cuz all 4 of the tires were un fixable,....they've just had a string of hard luck lately, and yes i know that they should do reserch on rats and stuff....i tell them that and they just say "you can take care of them sam"....so yeah, i might actually end up owning all of the rats soon, they gave me the other male they had yesterday.........but anyway i gotta go take care of mama........i'll post later and tell ya how it went


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

How old are the babies? I think it may irritate the mother to have them suckling at a time like this but I also think it may stress the mother to remove them, or constantly be bothering with her babies :s blah, i think in a situation like this i'd let the mother deal with it...


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

the babies are just under 2 weeks old.....she doesnt really care when we play with the babies because she knows we'll give them back.....the trouble is gonna be getting her out of the tank so i can help her.


----------



## RatCrazy (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2723.html

That treatment outline is pretty much the same I have always used when anything abscesses. Even my cats tail got an abscess once and I did pretty much everything listed there.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

how am i supposed to do it all myself.....its gonna hurt like **** for her......how hot should the towl be.....can i just let her sit in some worm water instead....... how long will it take to get the scab to fall off.....what if i dont do it right, is she gonna die if i cant do it right


----------



## RatCrazy (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

I make the water as hot as my hands can stand it. I think that you should have an extra pair of hands there though since this is your first time. I don't know about dying though the infection could spread or worse it could burst and she could digest the puss and it could internally spread I *think* (someone correct me if I am wrong in that). As far as the scab falling off it might take a minute or it might take some time. I have seen my animals actually find the warmth of the cloth soothing since it is relieving all of that pressure and getting the nasty stuff out. Even my aggressive rats have held still for it.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

could peroxide be of any assistance in a situation like this?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

yes, after the abcess is cleared out you can flush it with peroxide...

i don't want to be the only one who is against this, but i really hate seeing you guys post at-home care for abcess treatment. i talked to all the doctors and the technicians at our vet clinic and they think it is a very bad idea to try to take care of an abcess at home. you could do it wrong and tear skin that is not part of the abcess, allowing for the infection to spread elsewhere, for one (but i don't think they can eat it and get sick internally). it *is* very painful to squeeze something the size of a watermelon (comparatively) "like a zit" until it's just blood; many rats will not sit still for that torture. you need a vet clinic for painkillers, antibiotics, etc. plus, the pus from an abcess has potential to get into other cuts on the rat (especially one with no hair) and her babies and cause other infections. also, many people here seem to just throw antibiotics around like candy saying stuff like "keep some baytril on hand and just give it to any rat that shows symptoms". bad idea. get the correct antibiotics for the appropriate ailment and use as directed. if you use it right you should not have any extra! doctors that will give you some "extra meds for the rats still at home" are not good doctors.

any way, that's my two cents, but i suggest getting your rat to a vet. i know you said that no vet will take your rats, but ask if any take guinea pigs or rabbits or similar small animals. if they do, then it's not a stretch for them to take a rat, and even if they have not worked with rats before, it's better than at-home treatment, or no treatment. i would say less than $200 max if you go to a decent vet, but get a quote first, everywhere is different. and i would try to keep the babies away from nursing on that side of her, especially that near nipple, in case some pus has seeped into the mammary ducts on that side.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

As I've been told by human doctors and vets, peroxide can do more damage to healthy tissue with something completely open like an abscess then help anything. The best thing to flush an abscess with at home is a warm saline solution. If you MUST use peroxide, PLEASE dilute it with water (50/50).

Honestly, OnlyOno... While I think many abscesses (small ones on otherwise healthy rats) can be treated at home, I'm going to agree with you this time. This one is 1) VERY large and 2) On a nursing mother. I think she NEEDS to see the vet, ASAP.

I will say, though... Many vets DO follow the advice many rat owners follow at home. However, I think ab's for her might be good, as long as it won't go into the breast milk. That's something the vet can decide on.

Again... She NEEDS a vet. No excuses. She is probably (no doubt, with the babies nursing) suffering. She NEEDS relief. It's cruel that she's not getting it. I realize things are tough, but her life is in your hands here. If she dies, it wouldn't be because what she had was deadly, it will be from lack of vet care from something that probably could have been treated. Left untreated, many things that treatable will eventually kill you. Especially infection in a small animal.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

ok, i know she really needs a vet, but lack of money, vets, and a car is keeping us from it......i dont like the idea of having to squeeze the stuff out like a big zit, thats nasty and would hurt......what if i just let her relax in a tub of warm/hotish water..... would that be effective enough......cuz she seems to like lounging in the water, it feels good...the pus was coming to the surface like crazy, but theres a scab over top...will the built up pressure from the pus eventually make the scab go off....... i know this has got to be agony for her, is there any otc pain stuff that i can give her to lessen it a bit....i know she NEEDS a vet asap, but im doing all i can for the moment


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

Sam, the reason we won't tell you OTC meds is because it affects nursing mothers differently and can negatively impact the babies. 

You really need to get her to a vet because she'll get worse the longer the infection is in her body. The longer you wait the less chance there is that she'll live. You willing took a life in, now you're responsible for providing medical care. You're going to have to find a way to borrow the money. That's like denying a child medical care because you 'can't afford it'. Unacceptable. 

I hope you learn from this and always make sure you have a rat vet fund in case of emergencies.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

If you find a VCA, there is a $30 off coupon on the web. The VCA I go to is a $50 vet visit, so that takes the vet visit down to $20. I'm sure abscess treatment can't be THAT expensive if it doesn't require surgery. I think you could get by treating that under $100 which isn't much money at all (this day in age). That is something you could ask people around you, relatives, friends, etc for a collection. Also TRY contacting a vet about a payment plan or look up care credit:
http://www.carecredit.com/practices/veterinary/

Contact a local shelters, see if they would be willing to help out. Sometimes if you can find a shelter that will take them into a vet as their own and you just have to pay what the shelter costs. It's a long shot but worth a try. As for not having a working car, there is always the bus or train or whatever! Or ask a friend to help you out there as well.

Rat vets in Pennsylvannia:
Animal Medical Center 
Dr. Novak Animals: cats, dogs,birds, rats
25 West Third Avenue Tel: 610-489-8982
Trappe, PA Fax:
19426 USA 
More Info | Print Version | Recommend | Rate This Listing

Chestnut Hill Veterinary Hospital 
Sheldon Gerstenfeld, V.M.D Animals: dogs, cats, rodents, rabbits, reptiles, birds, fish, ferrets
903 Bethlehem Pike Tel: 215-836-2950
Erdenheim (just outside of NW Philly), PA Fax:
19038 United States 
More Info | Print Version | Recommend | Rate This Listing

Dover Area Animal Hospital 
Dr. Anne Parker & Dr. Dave Pike Animals: Rats, Hampsters, Mice, Dogs, Cats, Goats, etc.
5030 Carlisle Road Tel: 717-292-9669
Dover, PA Fax:
17315 USA 
More Info | Print Version | Recommend | Rate This Listing

North Penn Animal Hospital 
Dr. Rossi Animals: Rodents, Dogs, Cats
1200 West Main Street Tel: 215-855-5853
Lansdale, PA Fax: 215-855-9337
19446 USA 
More Info | Print Version | Recommend | Rate This Listing

Perkiomen Valley Veterinary Clinic 
Dr. Callow Animals: cats, dogs, rats
24 Main Street Tel: 610-489-0220
Trappe, PA Fax:
19426 USA 
More Info | Print Version | Recommend | Rate This Listing

Titusville Veterinary Clinic 
Dr. Walker Animals: Rodents, Cats, Dogs
4796 Statet Route 8 Tel: 814-827-7522
Titusville, Pennsylvania Fax:
16354 USA


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

VCA's that see exotics:
VCA Fox Chapel Animal Hospital
1152 Freeport Road
Pittsburgh, PA 15238
Phone: 412-781-6446
Fax: 412-781-8776
http://www.VCAFoxChapel.com

VCA website:
http://www.vcapets.com/index.htm


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

What about a veterinary school or a school where they train technicians, I'm thinking about getting my O.P. neutered by a school in the city because its cheaper and my cousins are going there and I've been assured that everything is very well supervised.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

SamsterAndRocky, this sucks, but sometimes you have to do what is right even when it might be "gross"

Be strong and think about your poor little one and how much relief you're going to bring her.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

the scab wont come off, i know im not supposed to cut it or anything cus it could just cause it to spread, also it smells HORRIBLE, i thought the tank just needed cleaning (it does but we have no bedding...althoough i'll probly end up using toilet paper or something because it NEEDS done) but its HER WOUND that smells funky...and i know its not a good thing and im trying to convince people that she NEEDS vet care....and its so freaking hard for me to keep telling them and keep being told that 'theres nothing we can do'...i know she's gonna die, cuz i keep trying to get it through peoples heads (even my b/f) that she NEEDS to go to the vets, and that there ARE options and ways that we can get the money if we have to....but the car has no air conditioning and the nearest vet that has good experience with rats and is willing to work out payment arangements is at least 2 1/2 hrs away....and its been in the upper 90's here and its not supposed to get cooler anytime soon.... i cant ask any family/friends to try to scrape together money cuz my mum already sent us some money to help with the bills (cuz im bad at bank accounts apperently and i had some major over drafeted acounts, cuz all the fees kept piling up) and it seems that everyone these days is strapped for cash or barly scraping by......my father and my grandparents wouldnt even give me money when i needed it or my bank account would be closed.... and they dont think that rats are people too....... due to the fact that we had to scrape up money for my bank accounts, and the fact that its been a couple tough months in a row, we need all the money to pay the bills in full (none have been paid in a while)....our friends (the ones staying with us) have been having a tough time too (which is y they moved in with us).... the sad thing is that today the chick told me that they plan on getting another preggo rat from the pet store when they can.......and that she talked to the guy and asked when he's getting more rats in and he told her that he never gets more rats, they just stay there for years and breed and die.......ive already decided that im not getting petstore rats again if i can help it.....unless one just connects in that special way...but NEVER from that pet store..... i try to tell them that they shouldnt buy from pet stores and that there r rat rescues not too far away from here when the car gets fixed, and i try to tell them about responsable ownership and stuff and they dont listen..... ive gotta try harder to get it through thier heads, or show them some sites or something.... and we r NOT letting them bring any more animals into this apartment, they cant even afford the ones they have.....its just so freaking hard for me to try and try and try and try and keep hitting brick walls......its heartbreaking for me, its killing me inside.........i keep bursting into tears the moment im alone..... *sigh*


----------



## ddpelp (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

as bad as this sounds.. as fun as rats are.. etc etc etc YOU sure do not need to eventhink about another rat at this time. You have stated over and over that you have no money to take care of the one that you have now. That would seem to indicate that you SURE do not need another one into that mess.

Sorry if that sounds hard but seems you do not understand what folks here have been trying to tell you. and if your friend moved in with you YOU need to tell her where the door is if she brings yet another rat into the mess.

I read and re read the comments. i see no reason for you to NOT help the rat you have if at all possible even if you drive 2 1/2 hours .. sheeetzzz .. again do not get or even think about getting another.. you do NOT need another rat.. and what abt the babies??


----------



## RatCrazy (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

How many times have you done the hot compress? It could take a while you need to breathe and keep trying. If she smells that bad it means it is a really bad infection and you need to take care of it yourself if there is no vet option. I hate to sound rude but this is something that can be treated and should be forced even if the rat itself is not liking it. You are the parent here and need to put your foot down. This is your friends rat but you are taking care of her so do it. Hot compresses three times a day if nothing is coming out keep squeezing and rinsing it out. I agree that if you can not take care of this one rat in a somewhat minor health condition how are you to care for your other rats? Again I am not trying to come off as mean or rude or anything other than concerned for the health of you and your pets. That abscess is nasty and it needs to be taken care of. Have you tried to contact the original poster of the abscess treatment outline? Perhaps she can help you through an email or something? I really hope that everything turns out for the best! Good luck and many scritches to that poor momma rat.


----------



## ddpelp (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

I got to thinking maybe your best bet is to take the rat and her babies to the rat rescue you say is close you sure do not seem to be able to care for it $$ or physically.. The rat woud be better off at the rescue I think


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

Yeah, if you can't get her to the vet get her to a rescue where she can be saved ):


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

I agree, much as I hate to. The rescue should be able to provide adequate care (providing it is a good rescue - which one is it?). Contact them ASAP, please.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**



ddpelp said:


> as bad as this sounds.. as fun as rats are.. etc etc etc YOU sure do not need to eventhink about another rat at this time. You have stated over and over that you have no money to take care of the one that you have now. That would seem to indicate that you SURE do not need another one into that mess.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds hard but seems you do not understand what folks here have been trying to tell you. and if your friend moved in with you YOU need to tell her where the door is if she brings yet another rat into the mess.
> 
> I read and re read the comments. i see no reason for you to NOT help the rat you have if at all possible even if you drive 2 1/2 hours .. sheeetzzz .. again do not get or even think about getting another.. you do NOT need another rat.. and what abt the babies??


I back that up 10000000 percent... And I too don't want to sound mean.. But you don't have any bedding? Thats like not having any sheets on your bed :? Also someone posted a comment about not being able to afford vet care is equivalent to letting a child suffer becaues you can't afford to see a doctor... That is also EXTREMELY true. Too many people buy rodents because they assume they're low budget animals... Most of the time they're only low budget if they're not properly cared for.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

I know you have many other animals as well, and that's part of the problem with your money issues.

Perhaps devote yourself to only a couple of them at a time, that will improve the quality of life for you all (you and your animals.  )


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

... or disconnect your internet... how badly can you need it? Theres money right there for your rats.


----------



## RatCrazy (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

Umm. . . I hate to be a bother but I am curious as to what happened with the mama rat? Any updates?


----------



## naeby (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

I'm curious to know what happened as well. I hope all is well..


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

ok, its gotten really bad and really smelly.....NOW the chick figures out that she should do something..... today she's taking the mum and babes (who are growing up so fast, they r like 17ish days old now) to her mums and see if she can do anything to help her...if not they are taking the mum to the shelter where the chick works/volenteers/whatever (not sure) and having her put to sleep....AFTER she's done weaning...... yeah, i know the babes are old enough to be pretty much on there own as long as they are given soy baby formula mixed into baby food or something (ive been doing my home work)...i told her about it,ive seen that info a bunch of places.....she said no.....i dont even think she should be the one in charge of the babes well being....I'M the one who has been doing research, and trying to make them understand things, the one who bought and fed the mama baby food and things when u guys told me she looked skinny....im the one that plays with the babes and checks them out many times a day.....im the one doing all the hard work, research, and crying......and yet she thinks that she knows better than me, just because she worked/works at a shelter..... yeah, she has experience with dogs/cats/ect.....but she needs to do research about rats.....the babies already have homes....one is with me, one is with her and 2 go to the one nieghbor who does not know anything about rats.....he's more of a reptile person......but he swears that he wont use them for snake food, he says that his g/f will only let him have them if he doesnt use them for food......he still raises a red flag with me......but im not the one who ownes the babies......just the one who takes care of them.....*sigh*.... i keep discussing things with my b/f about them and what shouldnt happen (more rats, ect) and he says he'll talk to them and he never does......so im gonna have to do it next time it comes up........................ 

on a happier note, the babes are doing great (thanks to me)...we think they are all boys, but i keep checking for nipples daily just to make sure....they are still young so i have a tad more time, but if the two that the neighbor is getting turn oout to be different sexes, im letting them know, and i think im gonna recomend that he looks at this site for info about rats....

ive been letting the kids run around in a plastic tote with tubes in it for a bit at a time, so that mum doesnt have to deal with 4 little ones nipping her toes and licking her eyes and climbing all over her too much....i only take them out if they r running around like nuts....if they r nursing or sleeping with mum, i leave them be.....i have food and water in the tote for them and they munch on it once in a while....i keep trying to take pictures, but they squirm too much....

so thats whats going on.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

They're [possibly] putting her to sleep for an abscess?  That's so sad. I'd say I hope the shelter treats her instead, but I assume they probably don't have the room. Aw.


----------



## RatCrazy (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

Oh my. I think I could have done without that update. Why are you not trying to treat her for the abscess any more?


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**



> They're [possibly] putting her to sleep for an abscess? Sad That's so sad. I'd say I hope the shelter treats her instead, but I assume they probably don't have the room. Aw.


its a horrible abscess.......its smelly and brown/green/yellowy and has gotten sooooo much bigger/worse than in the pictures.




> Oh my. I think I could have done without that update. Why are you not trying to treat her for the abscess any more?


it is out of my hands now, the real owners are taking over....so please dont assume that its me doing this anymore.....it hurts me alot to see her and know that it could have been prevented if they would have listened to my advice....I have no car/license..... THEY are the ones with a car, SHE is the one who is a vet tech (supposedly), everyone would rather listen to HER than me....so please, its out of my hands now.... i am merly providing updates for the people who want them at this point.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**



SamsterAndRocky said:


> Im the one doing all the hard work, research, and crying.


What the heck are you talking about!? You are spending more time TALKING about whats going wrong instead of helping the poor rattie. Do us all a favor either take the rat to a vet or take the rat to someone who CAN take the rat to a vet. Stop giving the excuse you can becuase you dont have money and a car...I have two rats, I was kicked out of my home, now live with my BF, went to college all at the same time, NO JOB...and I still was able to save up money for my pets when they needed medical help. ****, go out and do chorse for people even! Pets come first, they are your babies! What do you do!? School? I thought I read in here somewhere you had a job? Do something...


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**



SamsterAndRocky said:


> > They're [possibly] putting her to sleep for an abscess? Sad That's so sad. I'd say I hope the shelter treats her instead, but I assume they probably don't have the room. Aw.
> 
> 
> its a horrible abscess.......its smelly and brown/green/yellowy and has gotten sooooo much bigger/worse than in the pictures.
> ...



OMG...That rat was your responsibility. Dont presume to say it wasnt your fault. It would have been prevented it you would have DONE somethign about it! Everones listening to your friend becuase shes going to help that rat, unlike you....this is so unbelievable. I cant stand this forums anymore! If your not willing to take care of your **** pets then dont get any! Im through!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

im through with this thread....there will be no more updates, so dont ask.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

Well ****...we are hearing the same thing every update...That rats getting worst everytime! Pfft.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

You wernt doing anythign about it.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

I've dealt with horrible abscesses (reoccurring ones, too) as well, but they're not something I'd put a rat down for. With proper medical treatment, it would probably heal fine. That's what's sad... There's no reason for her to be put to sleep.  The reason it's big and smelly is simply because it's an untreated infection. Antibiotics and draining the abscess is rather routine care for rats, and she would be fine afterwards.

I know it's out of your hands, though. It just really sucks.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

Yeah for sure! its easily treatable if you do whats right and do all in your power to fix it! SamsterAndRocky, you did nothing. You didnt even try to get ahold of Stephanie who has experiance with treating abcess's. You sat around and didnt even make an effort. When an abcess is so bad, to this degree, sometimes it would be best to put the poor thing down. Your being selfish leaving her the way she is, not being treated. You ignorance lead poor moma to this painful situation, and all that infection slowly starts to seep into the body, pretty much posioning her to death.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

:|


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

Yes an abscess can get into the ratsys blood or something like that, poison her and eventualy kill her if not treated as soon as it's discovered. I've treated a couple of abscesses and I remember 1 in perticulare that was very bad, big and painfull for the boy that had it and you know what??? I had to work on cleaning it every day 2 times a day for almost 3 weeks before it was gone and that 1 was only the size of a nickle!!!! so you try and think about how long your ratsy would/will be in pain for with that GOLF BALL hanging off her!!!!!!! :evil: :evil:


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

I can't believe a rat is being put down over what likely would have been a $50 vet bill if she had been taken to the vet WHEN WE FIRST SUGGESTED IT. I can't believe the neglect that has gone on here, and the ignorance to all involved around that poor rat. 

Can you not find a rat rescue in your area to give the poor thing a chance at life? At this point I don't think you should take you're friend's opinions into concideration.


----------



## ddpelp (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

talk about smelly!! I have re read this entire thread and not sure if the thread smells worse then the abscess <g>


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

well i'm going up to Jamestown, which is two hours away from Mercer. If you can drive the 2 hours, which I don't think you can, we could meet, and I could take the rattie, and bring her to a vet for proper care. I really hate to think a rat will be put down for something treatable. I might even be willing to meet in the middle but it will be hard since I'm already driving 3 hours to Jamestown. Even if you can't do this please take that rat to a shelter.  this is sad


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

Please contact one (or all) of these people who may be able to help. There is NO reason she should die for something that's treatable. Some are breeders, but many breeders help with rats that need to be rescued. (Some may no longer be in the business, I'm not sure)

Rattie Express 
http://www.rattie-express.com/index.html
They're about 5 or so hours from you, but explain the situation and they may be able to help or point you to someone who can.

http://www.freewebs.com/ratpackrattery/
They're about 5 hours as well, and are a breeder.

http://www.angelfire.com/psy/chic-k-rat/index.html
About 2 and a half hours, and a breeder.

If there's no luck with them... This one is about an hour away. They say they will take in animals that need vet care. I'd make SURE they're not feeding to the reptiles, but...
http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/423996.html

There's another rat forum that has a LOT of people in PA. I know someone would want to help. I don't think I can link it here, though...


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

What really bugs me this abcess what known about for a "week" and nothing was done sooner. 

MopyDream44 - Thats would be great if you could get ahold of SamsterAndRocky and take momma. I would rather her have a chance at a normal life other than suffering the way she is now. She deserves better.


----------



## naeby (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

I shouldn't have even asked for an update.
I knew what it was going to be. This entire thread just makes me angry.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

I think linking to other forums is alright Kimie.

I know you say it's out of your hands... but you can steal call animal cruelity on them. And you can still try to get a rescue in on this. I would contact people Kimie had listed. Really please do this for the sake of the rat momma and the babies ):


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

I know it was pages and pages ago...

OnlyOno - *I want to give you a huge hug for your post.* Home treatment is NEVER adequate.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**



Sparker said:


> I know it was pages and pages ago...
> 
> OnlyOno - *I want to give you a huge hug for your post.* Home treatment is NEVER adequate.


I agree, home treatment is taken far too lightly, if you're not trained to be a vet or a vet assistant don't try to act like one. The sticky in this forum for abcess treatment should be used by experienced people, and if used by inexperienced people should be used only in emergency situations, (ex: the vet is closed) and STILL your pet should be brought to a veterinarian ASAP.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

I am an RVT and am more than capable to assist in surgery and do just about anything I needed to -

But when my animals get sick I ALWAYS TAKE THEM TO THE DOCTOR.

They are precious to me and deserve nothing less than a DOCTOR'S treatment. I don't care how experienced the owner is - thinking that your "experience" is enough is foolish, selfish, and proud.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

I had help from a friend who is experianced in treating an abcess, and with her help everything went smoothly with my Jay and also saved me $50+. I have to agree that either have someone assist you (who knows what your doing) or take the rat to a vet to have abcess's treated.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

Maybe you could do something like this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9ff6uKiwgc

You could try putting an ad in the paper for help, donations..
I sure if you just call around different vets you will be able to find someone to help. I remember when I found a hurt squarrill(sp)..im dyslexic... one of the vets said the would put it down for free. It died before morning though. Why did it have to be a Sunday night. 
If a vet could just do whats in the video and give it a shot of antibiotics it would help.
Do you use credit cards. Just do it you have the time to get money to pay the bill. Even with a job at burger king.


----------



## RatCrazy (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

OMG!! please don't go sticking your rat with a needle!!!!!


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

Its right under the skin. Its over before it even notices.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

I am leaving to go to Jamestown now but I will check the forum when I get there. Please reply to this thread, or PM me if you're willing/able to work something out! I am bringing a travel cage just in case. I will only be there until early tomorrow, and then I'm heading back to Rochester, which would be too far away (I think) So please let me know, or if this won't work out you can contact some of the links mentioned above. I don't know if you're still responding to this thread but like I said please PM me or you can email me at [email protected]

any of these options are better then putting her to sleep

I'll be back on the forum in a few hours.....


----------



## RatCrazy (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

Still JESSU even if it is right under the skin the needle could cause and already bad infectiont o get worse. You would need a vet to do something like that. Though it seems that anyone posting on this thread is pointless now since the original poster hasn't replied to anyone's plea's for helping the rat.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**



JESSU said:


> Maybe you could do something like this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9ff6uKiwgc
> 
> 
> Its right under the skin. Its over before it even notices.



um....no. 

the chick is NOW gonna take it to the vet and see what can be done....she wouldnt listen to me all the times i told her that she should take it to the vet before it got worse....now that its really smelly and like green/black huge shes gonna do it.... its out of my hands..... as for the babies, i dont care if she gets mad at me, im buying soy formula mix and baby food/ baby cerial and giviing it to them instead of letting them continue to nurse on the mum.... its gotten bad, and im sick of just standing around doing basicly nothing.....i wish i could help the mum, but that has been taken out of my hands.....if she dies i know i will be responsable for it, because i didnt do enough to try to help her, i didnt try hard enough to get my point across and for that im sorry, sorry doesnt fix anything, and all i can do is learn from my mistakes...and im a horrible person for what ive been not doing.... we are not letting them get any other animals while they are here with us, because even if it wasnt a preggo one, and even if they could afford it,(which they cant cuz all 4 of thier brand new tires that they got cuz the others got slashed, got slashed today) and even if we had proper qt conditions (which are impossable in a 2 bed room apartment), i cant do it again, i refuse to go through anything like this with them again....... my bf is talking to them while i go to work today, so that i dont end up slapping anyone or screaming (which really needs to be done)......for now all i can do is make sure all of the babies stay healthy and are well socialized and loveable........ they are keeping the runt of the 4 babies (he's some color of hoodie with dark browny eyes and possibly thin rexy fuzz.....he'll be here, so i am going to teach them about responsable ratty ownership), i'm keeping the big boy of the bunch (a ruby eyed white with thick rexy fur), and our neighbor is taking the other 2 boys (a RE rex with thin peach/white fuzz, and a white hoodie with black eyes).... the neighbor and his g/f have been doing tons of research on rats since the possabilty of ownership came up and he lives down stairs so i'll be able to visit.... these are MY babies, ive been raising them sisnce they were a few days old.....any questions or comments are appriciated, even if its just more yelling at me for being a total idiot.


i'll be back after work.




apperently she's leaving our place....she is taking the mama and babies (not my wolfy, i told her to leave him here, as im bringing formuls home tonight anyway)


----------



## ddpelp (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

Sorry I now have decided I do not believe any of your last posts. In fact not sure I believe the entire thread.. Maybe just me but you have made a 180 degree turn and seem to be changing the original points you stated in the early posts. Anyway I hope the part of someone getting the rat to a vet is true.. but somehow I really doubtit..

One side note my vet taught me how to give mine the SQ injections. Said ony for two days as he was really down then switch to oral as he improved worked fine.. saved stress on taking the rat back and forth twice a day to the vet etc so seems like the better way to go for repeated injections.. 

I think oral is better all the way around but to assure the real sick guy got a real dose she wanted him injected for 2 days..


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

SQ fluids are one thing but opening up and draining an abcess is another, in my opinion. it's full of bacteria that can easily be spread around and it's very painful, etc. but anywho, i'm glad that i'm not the only one who doesn't advocate that kind of stuff, especially in a situation where it has gotten as bad as it did. i hope S&R that you really are helping these people and all, but in any case, good luck i hope momma rat makes it.


----------



## ddpelp (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

OnlyOno

ahhh I misread your text about not to use a needle Oh yeah I totally agreed no needles in the abcess.. Man that even hurts thinking about that..


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

ok, heres what happened right before i left for work...

V (the chick) comes rushing into the apartment with her sister and grabs all her things...the babies were all cuddled up sleeping in a box full of toilet paper, in the plastic tote that they've been going in to play so the mum could have her time.... she grabbed the box out of the tote and shook the babies out of it kinda roughly.... she said she was leaving and i told her to leave wolfy (the little one she said i could keep), so she put him back in the tote......then she got R (the guy, and now x b/f) to help her and her sister carry all her stuff outside to her mums waiting car..... appearently V left R today (its for the best though)....she told him that her mum is making her join a cult in virginia (she's 22).....total bs but what ever.......so i dont know whats gonna happen to mom and her 3 babies, and i dont think we'll be hearing from V again seeing how R still is staying here (and is welcome to as long as he needs to).


so heres the situation now......i have a roughly 2 1/2 week old baby boy to take care of....he seems depressed because he is all alone now, he was just sleeping all warm and cuddly with his brothers and all of the sudden the world is turned upsidown and he is left all alone. if u'd like me to make another thread somewhere else for him i will, or if most of u have decided that you're through with me, i understand....i just wish i would have listened to u guys sooner and not been such a wimpy baby and stood up for what i believe in.... the past cannot be changed no matter how much we wish it.....all anyone can do is learn from their mistakes and not let it happen again.....i'm so terribly sorry for what i didnt do......i HATE myself right now.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

okay, after all this, i'm going to be the first to say forget the past. what's done is done. i hope the momma rat makes it and her babies are fine, but i suppose that if V took them all away, and you can't get to the rats, they can officially be not-your-problem. it's very sad, but right now you need to keep wolf alive. it's very sad but if i cried and hated myself for every poorly-treated animal i've ever seen, i would be very dried up and miserable. i hope everyone else can see as well that you really can't help the rest of the rats anymore so i hope they can help you with raising a 2.5 week old ritten. what i would say is that he probably still needs a milk supplement but he should be okay with eating solid foods, although try semi-formed stuff like baby food and water-logged lab blocks first, but honestly i've never had a rodent that didn't take care of her babies so i'm not 100% on that.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

You should seriously think about taking our advice this time around, I've had enough of all these excuse's. Honestly if you can't even afford to take your rats to the vet then you should have rats, or any pets for that matter. I dont see how you dont have money...you say you have a job, maybe you should consider putting some aside every paycheck that goes directly to your pets; Its called responsibility. Hopefully someone will help you with the babies that you have left, and I hope this time theres a better ending........


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

... I don't understand why you didn't call the SPCA on your friend.. friend or foe if someone is denying an animal the medical care that they so badly need, its disgusting. AND I also don't understand why you even took on another rat since you couldn't afford medical care for the abscessed one, what if your new one gets sick what then?


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**



JennieLove said:


> I had help from a friend who is experienced in treating an abscess, and with her help everything went smoothly with my Jay and also saved me $50+. I have to agree that either have someone assist you (who knows what your doing) or take the rat to a vet to have abscesses treated.


I don't mean to be rude at all, but draining abscesses is a vet's job. You are willing to go on rants about how irresponsible other people are being, so I think that you should be willing to acknowledge that you should not be draining abscesses at home. 

Again - 



Sparker said:


> I am an RVT and am more than capable to assist in surgery and do just about anything I needed to -
> 
> But when my animals get sick I ALWAYS TAKE THEM TO THE DOCTOR.
> 
> They are precious to me and deserve nothing less than a DOCTOR'S treatment. I don't care how experienced the owner is - thinking that your "experience" is enough is foolish, selfish, and proud.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am pretty sure that 2.5 week olds need to be syringe fed formula and stimulated to eliminate wastes, up to 3 weeks old, then they can poop/pee on their own and eat more solid foods.

I had to look this up for my own 3 week orphan I took in.

http://www.ratfanclub.org/orphans.html

http://www.afrma.org/rminfo8.htm

good luck!!! I used human formula (powdered) since its closer to the original mom rat milk then other varieties.


----------



## RatCrazy (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**



Sparker said:


> JennieLove said:
> 
> 
> > I had help from a friend who is experienced in treating an abscess, and with her help everything went smoothly with my Jay and also saved me $50+. I have to agree that either have someone assist you (who knows what your doing) or take the rat to a vet to have abscesses treated.
> ...


Wow you seem to be climbing up on a high horse here and I don't mean to sound rude either but something is better than nothing. Honestly I have treated alot of absceses at home with no problem at all and ahbscesses are not as serious as you seem to be making them out to be. An abscess is just a pocket of puss from an infection. You drain the puss and get the infection out and then give antibiotics. I took my rat and one of y cats to the vet for an abscess and he taught me how to deal with it at home so if it happens all I have to do is call and get antibiotics from him. Yes vet care is extremely important but when it comes down to somebody sitting there doing nothing because they don't have the funds (irresponsible for any pet owner not to have it but let's face it it happens) or doing something when it is outlined pretty darn well right here for you then I would rather them do something. you are a vet tech right? so you know how to drain abscesses?? Is that outline complete? Is that what you have been taught??


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/abscess.php


----------



## RatCrazy (Jul 29, 2007)

Thank you Kimmiekins so basically that is where the information came from that Stephanie had posted. Now I may sound like a know it all or like I am picking on Sparker but that is not my intention. All I am saying is in this case with a little research or a little click of the button something could have been done to save the mom rat that was in trouble. When someone's hands are tied and they just don't have the cash isn't it better that they try and help in some way rather than sitting around being too afraid to do it? Couls Samster and Rocky not have at least tried to contact Stephanie or Debbie Ducommon? "The Rat Lady" says right on her site that if you need help in anyway to contact her and if it is an emergency to put that in the subject line. So yes , Sparker< it is always best to seek vet care but when it comes down to it is it best to neglect the rat if you can't afford vet care and ignore the problem? Or would it be sensible to try something? Anyway this thread and all the others I have seen seem to poiojnt to one thing here. This place offers loads of advice and information. Unfortunately it is spoiled by all of the members that don't take the advice or try and preach holier than thou attitudes. I will be leaving and I can see why Stephanie did too. This place is a great big tumor about ready to burst. So before that happens I bid you all farewell.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**



RatCrazy said:


> Wow you seem to be climbing up on a high horse here and I don't mean to sound rude either but something is better than nothing. Honestly I have treated alot of absceses at home with no problem at all and ahbscesses are not as serious as you seem to be making them out to be. An abscess is just a pocket of puss from an infection. You drain the puss and get the infection out and then give antibiotics. I took my rat and one of y cats to the vet for an abscess and he taught me how to deal with it at home so if it happens all I have to do is call and get antibiotics from him. Yes vet care is extremely important but when it comes down to somebody sitting there doing nothing because they don't have the funds (irresponsible for any pet owner not to have it but let's face it it happens) or doing something when it is outlined pretty darn well right here for you then I would rather them do something.


I work at an emergency hospital and we see a surprising amount of animals brought in with serious complications and damages done by home treatment. In fact, about a week ago, a family brought in a cat with an abscess that they drained improperly and the infection got out of control. We had to amputate the foot. It IS a serious thing. I am glad that people have been able to do it successfully at home, but that doesn't mean it is the best thing for the animal. I am in the buisness of treating animals to the best of my ability; therefore, I will not condone behavior that is not in the best interest of the pet.

If it is a money issue, then do the best you can. I will certainly be happy to give any advice I can. But the owner's lack of funds do not change what is best for the animal.



RatCrazy said:


> you are a vet tech right? so you know how to drain abscesses?? Is that outline complete? Is that what you have been taught??


Yes, it looks right. It does not garantee, however that it will be done right or in sanitary conditions.

I have read countless posts where forum members get upset about new owners not following their advice. Obviously, not everyone follows what they read. I know you all love your rats just like I do and I didn't mean to imply otherwise. 

Just calling it as I see it.

-Sarah


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**



Sparker said:


> I am an RVT and am more than capable to assist in surgery and do just about anything I needed to -
> But when my animals get sick I ALWAYS TAKE THEM TO THE DOCTOR.
> They are precious to me and deserve nothing less than a DOCTOR'S treatment. I don't care how experienced the owner is - thinking that your "experience" is enough is foolish, selfish, and proud.
> I don't mean to be rude at all, but draining abscesses is a vet's job. You are willing to go on rants about how irresponsible other people are being, so I think that you should be willing to acknowledge that you should not be draining abscesses at home.
> ...


Excuse me but where do you come off telling me what I did wrong? You donâ€™t know the whole story of my situation. Like I said before, I had help by someone with experience (who was taught by professionals) and they were there for me the entire time. Itâ€™s not like I didnâ€™t take my rat to the vet for it unlike Sam, which I did THE SAME DAY I NOTICED IT. The vet looked at it for 5 sec, said he would have to take a sample to a lab to make sure it was a abscess and not a tumor which would have cost me $50 alone (which I would have paid gladly if I have no other choice!), then $200+ if it was a tumor to be removed, on top of that, Jay is just over 2 years old; so my vet said that it might not even be worth the money due to his age and the stress factor that would come along with it... He said that I have a decision to make, and that I should go home and think about it. I talked to my good friend and sent her pictures that day, she was positive it was an abscess, so I decided to try this and if it wasnâ€™t coming to a head, I would AGIAN take Jay to the vet and have the sample done (which by the way would have proven my friend right, like I said she knows what sheâ€™s taking about). Anyways, a few days later and with excellent help from my friend, Jay recovered perfectly; she stayed with me the entire time. If at any time something wasnâ€™t looking right or if it wasnâ€™t getting anywhere I would have taken Jay to the vets again. I canâ€™t believe you would lash out at me as if I was an irresponsible pet owner and if I was the one with the â€œlack of fundsâ€â€¦pfft.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

im gonna start a new thread, in case anyone wants to know about the baby (wolfy)


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**



JennieLove said:


> Excuse me but where do you come off telling me what I did wrong?


I didn't mean to offend you. I was giving my opinion, as a medical professional. You can take it or leave it - this is just an internet forum. 



JennieLove said:


> Itâ€™s not like I didnâ€™t take my rat to the vet for it unlike Sam, which I did THE SAME DAY I NOTICED IT.


I never claimed that you didn't. In fact, all I said about you was that I disagree with home treatment, not that you were abusive or neglectful.



JennieLove said:


> I talked to my good friend and sent her pictures that day, she was positive it was an abscess, so I decided to try this and if it wasnâ€™t coming to a head, I would AGIAN take Jay to the vet and have the sample done (which by the way would have proven my friend right, like I said she knows what sheâ€™s taking about).


She had a fifty/fifty chance... 



JennieLove said:


> Anyways, a few days later and with excellent help from my friend, Jay recovered perfectly; she stayed with me the entire time. If at any time something wasnâ€™t looking right or if it wasnâ€™t getting anywhere I would have taken Jay to the vets again.


I know, because you love your pets. I never claimed that you didn't. Please don't confuse my opinion about home treatment and my opinion about you. I obviously don't know you, but I have never read anything other than evidence of your love for your pets. 



JennieLove said:


> I canâ€™t believe you would lash out at me as if I was an irresponsible pet owner and if I was the one with the â€œlack of fundsâ€â€¦pfft.


I didn't mean to sound like I was lashing out. Sorry if I phrased it improperly. And the lack of funds thing was a general statement - not directed at you.

-Sarah


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**



Sparker said:


> JennieLove said:
> 
> 
> > I talked to my good friend and sent her pictures that day, she was positive it was an abscess, so I decided to try this and if it wasnâ€™t coming to a head, I would AGIAN take Jay to the vet and have the sample done (which by the way would have proven my friend right, like I said she knows what sheâ€™s taking about).
> ...


You're right I had a fifty fifty chance in being right or wrong BUT i was 100 percent sure of my decision. I think that your heart is in the right place to care about all of these people asking for help on abscesses but in reality you need to understand that though you are a vet tech I am an extremely experienced rat owner that has dealt with MANY abscesses and learned how to deal with them from my Vet. I know that you are only showing your concern for the rats and I appreciate that but please trust that if I ever felt that I could not help someone I would automatically suggest a vet visit. I am not trying to say I can help everyone but the way i see it is if someone comes to me for help I will do whatever I can. I know that there are people out there that don't have the funds to take their animals to the vet and while I disagree with that particular practice I feel it is my responsibility to help those that I can. I would rather see them do something to help their animal and while I am not a professional I am very trained in this. Can we all please just agree to disagree on this? I know how hard it is I had to blow up on people here before and while I apologize for any hurt feelings I do not apologize for caring as much as I do.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder guys, no personal attacks. Not saying it's happened yet, but it's getting pretty close.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Believe it or not, not everyone agrees with at home treatment or "something is better than nothing." Most folks believe if an animal needs a vet then take it to a vet. No if and's or but's. That if you don't have the money, borrow it. If you can't borrow it, give the rat to someone with the enough finances. Especially when we are talking about something as dangerous as infection. There are SO many risks with treating an abscess at home, especially if that said person is not very experienced. For the record, I do not suggest anyone treating an abcess without first consulting an exotic vet.

Anyway, I wish the OP the best of luck with her little one.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: an abscess?......mama rat in trouble *graphic pictures**

I just want to quote myself and say - 



Sparker said:


> If it is a money issue, then do the best you can. I will certainly be happy to give any advice I can. But the owner's lack of funds do not change what is best for the animal.


Thank you, Twilight. Exactly.

- Sarah


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

No one here said that you SHOULDNT take their rats to the vet first over doing home treatment twilight...


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Fact is Sam didnt take the rat to the vet at all..It was her responsibility!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry, I misunderstood. I understand now.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

twilight said:


> I wish the OP the best of luck with her little one.


thank you....check his thread to know how he's doing.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Jennielove, did you happen to read my post? It may be useful to you


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Here it is again. I hope it is helpful in a "human" behavioral type way  :




rattikins said:


> I am in no way, shape, or form defending those who are irresponsible rat owners, but has anyone taken into consideration that some members are children??
> 
> It seems to me (and I may very well be wrong) that samsterandrocky is a child. Children do not have control over what happens much of the time, and especially in this person's case it appears that they were thrust into having the rat, not by choice.
> 
> ...


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i'm almost 23....but i had no power in this matter because she wasnt my rat.... i know that may seem like a cop out to some, but its the way things were. i have heard that she (the owner, who left her b/f and the apartment with the mama and 3 babie rats) isnt in a cult in wherever, that was a lie, she is living with her mom or something. she is giving our neighbor the 2 babies that she promised him in a week or so. i have not heard about how jellybean is doing, but if i hear anything about her i'll let you know. rest assured that even if she was the last person on earth, i wouldnt let her near my animals. i appoligize for any heart aches/ headaches/ frustration/ or anything else that i have caused.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok guys, as the mother is no longer under Samster's care I'm locking the thread. Any questions or concerns, don't hesitate to PM me. I don't bite.


----------

